# Make-Out Point - Angel's Litter! Cute!



## mommatabby85 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw phooey no video!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

How cute! I love how even at such a young age they try to rough house with each other. It's like slow motion lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If you don't mind.... they are sooo cute!​


----------



## Archiesmom23 (May 15, 2013)

Precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just precious, they're so adorable. 

How old are they?


----------



## mommatabby85 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! I love this stage!

Thank you Buddy's mom forever for re-posting the video. I don't know why it didn't show up. I'm new to this whole forum thing, so please forgive me!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, mom has no clearances posted on offa.org and the sire is under 2 years so no final clearances for him either, though for $1K to $1.1K one of these pups could be yours.


----------

